

The History of Sitting Down (1967) - diodorus
http://books.google.com/books?id=rPgVp3vMOjcC&lpg=PA311&vq=fashion&pg=PA288#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
jacobsimon
Seems like a cool book! There's an interesting note on page 280 about how
wealthy people and their apprentices used to live in the same households, but
began living separately as cities became larger and began to separate areas of
working from living. Compare this with the huge migration of workers in
countries like China today, where people work far away from their homes and
families.

[http://books.google.com/books?id=rPgVp3vMOjcC&pg=PA280](http://books.google.com/books?id=rPgVp3vMOjcC&pg=PA280)

------
wormparoxysm
I will check back to see. Is not squatting bad? As in chairs are a
technological de-evolution?

I used to get scolded for slouching, but bullies slouch. They seek the
endorphins of slouching. I sort of slouch like a plank, or maybe it is lazy &
even more inert than regular sitters. I'm not sure.

